# New puppies younger than 8 weeks. Advice please?



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, new member here! I joined because I recently got two new puppies. They are a mix of Maltese, Shih Tzu and a bit of Poodle. They are brother and sister (littermates). I decided to personally ask for advice specified to my puppies, though I must tell you beforehand, *I have already made some mistakes*. But this is my first time to have my own puppies to take care of, my first time to be a puppy mom, so please do not be hard on me!

This is going to be a bit but I really hope you read it and give me some advice! Pretty please?

I got my puppies from my uncle when they were 5 weeks old. He doesn't give away puppies after 2 months because he would already be attached to them, so we got them before they reached that age. Only later did I find out that they're supposed to stay with their mother until 8 weeks old! I had NO IDEA before that and I felt terrible about it, but it was too late to return them. We also made the mistake of feeding them cow's milk for a day (because they seemed to like it) and it caused them to get diarrhea! I felt so irresponsible. We have also taken them on several car trips, and ultimately we took them home via plane after the vet said it was perfectly fine for them to travel. They have already had their first deworming with vitamin B complex, and Puppy Scour for their diarrhea. We also began feeding them starter food.

They are now on their seventh week. They are very lively when awake, but they sleep a LOT - around 3-4 hours, then wake up for an hour, and then go to sleep again. Sometimes I hear hiccup-like noises when they're sleeping. And I often hear a small gag or something, like they were about to puke but it didn't continue. I also stopped giving them the Puppy Scour since their feces became solid, albeit a bit wet sometimes. We feed them every 3-5 hours, and recently, I started putting in rice to their puppy food as we will be slowly transitioning them to eat rice and meat. When they chew on something they're not supposed to, I take them away from it and give them stuffed toys to chew, but sometimes it doesn't work. I don't think they like the toys that much and prefer nibbling on shoes. When that happens, I pick them up, look them in the eye, tap their nose and say "No" - but they do it again when I put them down. I don't think ignoring them is working because they don't seem to realize that I am ignoring them, or they don't mind.

I keep them in the bedroom where I can keep an eye on them all day. I also keep track of their activities (eat, pee, poop, etc.) They eat in the kitchen area, and when I open the bedroom door, they know exactly where they go to eat. They respond to the sound of their bowl tapping on the floor. They also come to me when I make a running sound with my slippers. Though this may seem little progress, I am very happy and pleased.

So now, here are my concerns:
✿ *Are my puppies behaving normally?* Considering what they have went through, does any of the behavior that I mentioned seem odd?
✿ *Am I doing things right?* If I am doing anything wrong, I would like to know immediately and I would greatly appreciate it if you could suggest something.
✿ *Should I train them separately?* Like feed them, take them to potty, walk them, etc. on different schedules? If so, when should I start doing this?
✿ *Suggestions on good chew toys?* Like I mentioned before, they don't seem to like the toys I give them. I would love a toy that they enjoy nibbling on, something they will actually look for.
✿ *Discipline/Obedience training tips.* Is saying "No" enough? It has yet to show the slightest hint of any good result. What other methods should I try?
✿ *Questions to ask the vet.* We will be taking them to the vet tomorrow for their second deworming and first 5-in-1 vaccine. Any advice/reminders on what I should ask the vet?
✿ *Any other tips, advice, suggestions, etc. will be greatly appreciated.*

*I know that it was careless of me to not have researched thoroughly before getting puppies, and I am very sorry.*

I am sorry for the long post! I hope I have made things clear. Anticipating your helpful responses. Thank you in advance!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

1: Yes your puppies are normal. The sleeping, the chewing on everything, not being house trained, that is all normal.
2: Just some tips. Don't hit them for pottying in the floor. At 7 weeks old, they have absolutely no control over their bladder or bowels and won't until they're about 6 months old or so. If you catch them, just pick them up, carry them to where you want them to go, and praise them for it. Then go clean up the spot where they went. You need to be taking them to their potty spot about every 30 minutes or sooner. When they go potty there, praise them. 
Also, I suggest you continue to feed them kibble, not rice and meat, unless you plan to feed them a lot of meat. Read up on Raw Feeding so you can know how to give them a good diet (there's lots of information on in it in the food section here)
3: Yes. Do as much with them separately as you can manage. Give them separate training times, walks, etc. to avoid littermate syndrome. 
4: If they're available in your area, things like elk antlers, Kong toys, squeakers would be good. You could even put a water bottle in a sock and let them chew on it, a lot of dogs like the crinkling sound. With the chewing, you're doing it right by giving them something they're supposed to have when you take away what they're not. It will take consistency, but you are doing it right.
5: Dogs don't really need discipline. You don't need to punish them for anything, just control their environment. They won't know what 'no' means for quite a while. If they're doing something they're not supposed to, stop them. If they've got something they're not supposed to, take it from them. They will learn in time what is and is not okay. As for Obedience, look up Kikopup on YouTube. She is a very good trainer. 
6: Ask about flea and heartworm preventative and when your vet would like to start that.
7: Don't take them for walks until the vet says they are completely done with their vaccines. It'll be a few more weeks but it's for their safety so that they don't contract any illnesses.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Good advice above! I would add some more but don't have much time right now.

But I do want to address the diet thing. Just rice and meat is not a balanced diet and will cause nutritional deficiencies if that's all they eat. If they're able to hunt for themselves and eat whole animals, it might be OK, but if they're confined and that's all they get, it won't turn out well. I know it's pretty common in the Philippines to feed dogs meat and rice, but, no matter how common it is, it does lead to illness and a shortened lifespan. If you want to feed a homemade diet, there are ways to make it balanced, just make a thread in the food subforum and I know you'll get a lot of good advice! Or just continue feeding kibble with a little meat added. Even if it's not very high-quality kibble, at least it's balanced.

Oh, and they do need to be started on solid food now. Just milk replacer isn't enough for them after they start getting teeth. They need meat or kibble.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> 1: Yes your puppies are normal. The sleeping, the chewing on everything, not being house trained, that is all normal.
> 2: Just some tips. Don't hit them for pottying in the floor. At 7 weeks old, they have absolutely no control over their bladder or bowels and won't until they're about 6 months old or so. If you catch them, just pick them up, carry them to where you want them to go, and praise them for it. Then go clean up the spot where they went. You need to be taking them to their potty spot about every 30 minutes or sooner. When they go potty there, praise them.
> Also, I suggest you continue to feed them kibble, not rice and meat, unless you plan to feed them a lot of meat. Read up on Raw Feeding so you can know how to give them a good diet (there's lots of information on in it in the food section here)
> 3: Yes. Do as much with them separately as you can manage. Give them separate training times, walks, etc. to avoid littermate syndrome.
> ...


 This  just going to explain littermate syndrome a little more, it happens when you have two (or more if your crazy enough lol) puppies of the same litter. They tend to bond with each other instead of bonding with people. This is a BAD thing because they will become dependent on each other for comfort and other things. The problem with this is what if one dog is sick the other dog is fine so you only want to take that one dog to the vet the dog that ISN'T sick will have separation anxiety and tear things apart and be a nervous wreak while you're gone. Also if one of them dies for whatever reason (car/old age/etc) then the other dog is going to become VERY depressed and not eat/drink and then die soon after. So train/feed/crates/walks all separate to prevent this.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> This  just going to explain littermate syndrome a little more, it happens when you have two (or more if your crazy enough lol) puppies of the same litter. They tend to bond with each other instead of bonding with people. This is a BAD thing because they will become dependent on each other for comfort and other things. The problem with this is what if one dog is sick the other dog is fine so you only want to take that one dog to the vet the dog that ISN'T sick will have separation anxiety and tear things apart and be a nervous wreak while you're gone. Also if one of them dies for whatever reason (car/old age/etc) then the other dog is going to become VERY depressed and not eat/drink and then die soon after. So train/feed/crates/walks all separate to prevent this.


Also just to add on... The puppies don't have to be from the same litter for this to occur, just similar in age. It's also important for them to bond to YOU rather than to each other for training, they might blow you off because they don't have a bond with you and want to play with/be involved with what their sibling is doing instead. In certain situations this could be life threatening (eating something that could make them sick, running into traffic, etc) so it's very important that you follow the advice already given!

Great advice above.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your responses! I was editing it because it was too long, I didn't think anyone would read it all! Maybe I should change it back to how it was because that was more detailed..?

*HollowHeaven:* Thanks so much for your helpful response! I'm glad to hear that that's all normal. I don't hit them, but the most I've done was flick their nose (lightly). I hope that is not too rough? I recently started taking them to the bathroom after they eat and wait for them to poo and pee, but they end up just playing or sleeping, even after 30 mins. I'll start taking them every 30 minutes now. I am glad to know that I'm doing the chewing thing right.
Unfortunately, I think they already have fleas. The place we got them from had lots of dogs and they are now scratching a lot. We also found some fleas on them already.
I'll check out all the stuff you mentioned. Thanks again!

*Willowy:* I see, does that mean I should give them vegetables as well or do you mean it really has to be processed dog food? Can I mix in rice with the dog food to extend the time I can use one can/pack?
And oh, I didn't realize it shortened their lifespan! We have had many dogs before (I said I'm a new puppy mom because I was a kid back then and I wasn't the one who took care of the dogs) and we used to feed them rice and meat. They only lived up to about 8 years average, the longest was 10 years. I see, it does make much sense. Thank you so much for your response!

*kcomstoc:* They do play fight a lot, and I noticed they don't really enjoy playing with me (or any person) as much as with each other. Uh-oh. I'll start training them separately now! I hope I can find another room where the other one can stay at night... Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

*ireth0:* Thanks so much for your response! I see, I've read about littermate syndrome somewhere before and have since then wondered why it only happens to littermates. I guess it doesn't hehe! Thanks again!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't flick their noses  they are just babies and don't know they are doing what you consider a bad thing (dogs don't know right from wrong), also if you are going to feed a raw diet (not cooked meat or rice) then here I'll give you something that will help you http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.5.0.pdf it may take awhile to load but it will help you out a lot. also for bathroom time if they don't go in 10 minutes then crate them for about 5 minutes and try to take them out again if they go big praise throw a mini party if they don't go then repeat until they go.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

dogbones28 said:


> Thank you all so much for your responses! I was editing it because it was too long, I didn't think anyone would read it all! Maybe I should change it back to how it was because that was more detailed..?
> 
> *HollowHeaven:* Thanks so much for your helpful response! I'm glad to hear that that's all normal. I don't hit them, but the most I've done was flick their nose (lightly). I hope that is not too rough? I recently started taking them to the bathroom after they eat and wait for them to poo and pee, but they end up just playing or sleeping, even after 30 mins. I'll start taking them every 30 minutes now. I am glad to know that I'm doing the chewing thing right.
> Unfortunately, I think they already have fleas. The place we got them from had lots of dogs and they are now scratching a lot. We also found some fleas on them already.
> ...


On the raw food, if you hop over to the food section of the forums there are people there very knowledgeable about doing it correctly who I'm sure could give you great advice and talk about what the different options are. I am not experienced in it so I don't feel qualified to give advice, but I do know there are certain things to include/not include to ensure your dog gets all the nutrients they need. (which of course, are different than what we need as humans) I do know that rice doesn't really have any nutritional value for dogs, it just acts as a filler.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

dogbones28 said:


> *HollowHeaven:* Thanks so much for your helpful response! I'm glad to hear that that's all normal. I don't hit them, but the most I've done was flick their nose (lightly). I hope that is not too rough? I recently started taking them to the bathroom after they eat and wait for them to poo and pee, but they end up just playing or sleeping, even after 30 mins. I'll start taking them every 30 minutes now. I am glad to know that I'm doing the chewing thing right.
> Unfortunately, I think they already have fleas. The place we got them from had lots of dogs and they are now scratching a lot. We also found some fleas on them already.
> I'll check out all the stuff you mentioned. Thanks again!


Well, flicking their noses won't teach them anything. Light or not, it's still a punishment and the only thing it might teach them is not to pee in front of you, so they will hide to do it. The best thing is to just calmly take them to their potty spot and praise them for finishing there.
Taking them to potty about 10 or 15 minutes after they eat is a good idea. If they don't go at first just keep taking them back until they do. If they fall asleep after they eat, that's normal and it's okay to let them sleep. 
They will sleep a lot in the beginning, and they'll probably sleep where ever they drop, and they will hiccup and twitch and things. 

For the fleas, they're not a huge worry, but it's better to stop them now. I would think they're too young/small for real flea preventative. My suggestion be to bath them in some warm water with dish soap (Dawn is a good brand for this if you can get it) and dry them well after the bath


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Don't flick their noses  they are just babies and don't know they are doing what you consider a bad thing (dogs don't know right from wrong), also if you are going to feed a raw diet (not cooked meat or rice) then here I'll give you something that will help you http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.5.0.pdf it may take awhile to load but it will help you out a lot. also for bathroom time if they don't go in 10 minutes then crate them for about 5 minutes and try to take them out again if they go big praise throw a mini party if they don't go then repeat until they go.


Oh no, really? I think I read somewhere that it was ok to flick their noses lightly to let them know that what they did was bad. I guess not. I actually didn't really think of _raw_ diet, I thought about cooking extra of what we're having for them. But I will definitely consider it now! Thank you SO MUCH for the link, it looks VERY helpful!

About the crate, whenever I put them in it they cry like crazy and I think it stresses them (if that's already possible for a puppy). Should I still do it?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

dogbones28 said:


> Oh no, really? I think I read somewhere that it was ok to flick their noses lightly to let them know that what they did was bad. I guess not. I actually didn't really think of _raw_ diet, I thought about cooking extra of what we're having for them. But I will definitely consider it now! Thank you SO MUCH for the link, it looks VERY helpful!
> 
> About the crate, whenever I put them in it they cry like crazy and I think it stresses them (if that's already possible for a puppy). Should I still do it?


 Can you make your font bigger? I can read it but it's tiny lol anyway you just have to associate the crate with a fun thing. Don't just shove them in there and lock the door, let them explore it on their own for awhile and when they get comfortable with them going in by themselves close the door (don't lock) sometimes if they don't freak out about that (it may take a little while) then move to the next step of locking the door. Then put them in the crate with their kongs with stuffed goodies and only use kongs for crate time this will help them associate the crate with a good thing  it may take some time but the puppy will see it as a good thing. Also don't let them out if they are whining  this will show them that if I whine or bark enough I'll get out, but you can't do it. So wait until their quiet (could just be them being quiet for a minute after barking a lot) and let them out and say good boy and be really happy that they were quiet. Also you can teach them to potty on command if you want. So if you take them outside and they pee say "go potty (or whatever you want the command to be)" and just be consistent. 

EDIT: Also you have to be careful with cooked diets, they have to be very balanced for them to work...also your dog is considered part of your family when you get them lol you don't have to feed them what you're eating for them to be considered part of your family  just give them lots of love. I would also be careful with dog food, I don't know what kind of dog food you have available to you but just make sure it's good food. There is a link about that too but I don't have it (check the food section it's in there somewhere). I wouldn't give him vegetables for a meal (they don't give the dog any nutritional value) and dogs don't need them really. though they might like the taste of them so it's ok to give as like a treat or something. Nothing wrong with giving them with meals it's just that dogs don't really need them.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> On the raw food, if you hop over to the food section of the forums there are people there very knowledgeable about doing it correctly who I'm sure could give you great advice and talk about what the different options are. I am not experienced in it so I don't feel qualified to give advice, but I do know there are certain things to include/not include to ensure your dog gets all the nutrients they need. (which of course, are different than what we need as humans) I do know that rice doesn't really have any nutritional value for dogs, it just acts as a filler.


I think the main reason why our family (and many other Filipinos, I'm sure) feed our dogs rice is because it's what _we_ eat. For many years now we have mainly kept dogs for security and my family never really made any special treatments for them. They would eat what we eat, and if the food we have is not suitable for them we give them dog food with rice. I want my new puppies to be considered as family members so I will definitely make sure they get the proper nutrition.

Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You can cook their food if you want. I'm not sure of the meat safety in the Philippines so it might be better that way. Never feed cooked bones though. The biggest thing about a homemade diet is that you need to provide the proper amount of calcium---not too much and not too little. 

Raw chicken (or rabbit or cavy---small animals) bones can be used as a calcium source, or a human calcium supplement or ground-up eggshells. But they definitely need calcium! And if you don't give them liver and kidney (and other organ meats), you'll need to provide a vitamin source. A human multivitamin can be used, but you need to get the amounts correct. Like I said, making a separate thread about it in the food section will get you more replies on that particular subject. Here's one site that discusses a homecooked diet, but I don't know if you can get human-grade bonemeal: http://www.dogcathomeprepareddiet.com/index.htm

Rice isn't very nutritious for dogs. It can be used to help them feel full, but there aren't a lot of the nutrients that dogs need in it. Meat is what's really nutritious. So try for more meat than rice.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Can you make your font bigger? I can read it but it's tiny lol anyway you just have to associate the crate with a fun thing. Don't just shove them in there and lock the door, let them explore it on their own for awhile and when they get comfortable with them going in by themselves close the door (don't lock) sometimes if they don't freak out about that (it may take a little while) then move to the next step of locking the door. Then put them in the crate with their kongs with stuffed goodies and only use kongs for crate time this will help them associate the crate with a good thing  it may take some time but the puppy will see it as a good thing. Also don't let them out if they are whining  this will show them that if I whine or bark enough I'll get out, but you can't do it. So wait until their quiet (could just be them being quiet for a minute after barking a lot) and let them out and say good boy and be really happy that they were quiet. Also you can teach them to potty on command if you want. So if you take them outside and they pee say "go potty (or whatever you want the command to be)" and just be consistent.


LOL I'm sorry, I kind of have a thing for tiny fonts haha.
Thank you so much for all the wonderful advice, I will definitely keep them in mind! I'll get the necessary supplies at once so I can start immediately. Thanks again!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

dogbones28 said:


> LOL I'm sorry, I kind of have a thing for tiny fonts haha.
> Thank you so much for all the wonderful advice, I will definitely keep them in mind! I'll get the necessary supplies at once so I can start immediately. Thanks again!


 You're welcome, also you don't have to use peanut butter to fill the kongs because peanut butter is so high in fat and is like a treat for a dog, so try some non-cooked meat in the kong with a little bit of peanut butter or a little bit of peanut butter and some kibble and freeze it, freezing the kong will make the stuff inside last longer  glad to be of some help


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Well, flicking their noses won't teach them anything. Light or not, it's still a punishment and the only thing it might teach them is not to pee in front of you, so they will hide to do it. The best thing is to just calmly take them to their potty spot and praise them for finishing there.
> Taking them to potty about 10 or 15 minutes after they eat is a good idea. If they don't go at first just keep taking them back until they do. If they fall asleep after they eat, that's normal and it's okay to let them sleep.
> They will sleep a lot in the beginning, and they'll probably sleep where ever they drop, and they will hiccup and twitch and things.
> 
> For the fleas, they're not a huge worry, but it's better to stop them now. I would think they're too young/small for real flea preventative. My suggestion be to bath them in some warm water with dish soap (Dawn is a good brand for this if you can get it) and dry them well after the bath


I read somewhere that flicking their noses can teach them that what they did was bad, but your statement makes more sense. I really shouldn't trust any method that involves physical punishment. I won't do it again.
I'm relieved to know that the hiccups and twitches are normal! And that they really do sleep a lot after eating. Their "schedule" can be so unpredictable sometimes, they don't go when we think they will and then suddenly go when we least expect them to!

Thank you so much for the tips! I will definitely keep them in mind.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah it's best to just ignore any Ceaser Millon (sp?) we usually just say CM teachings of punishment because dogs don't know that peeing inside is a bad thing (they know that peeing inside in front of you makes you mad so they might think "oh everytime I pee in front of mom she gets mad at me, I should hide and pee" instead of "oh everytime I pee in the house my mom gets mad that means I should pee outside only". Just to be clear the second one doesn't exist dogs don't think that way


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> You're welcome, also you don't have to use peanut butter to fill the kongs because peanut butter is so high in fat and is like a treat for a dog, so try some non-cooked meat in the kong with a little bit of peanut butter or a little bit of peanut butter and some kibble and freeze it, freezing the kong will make the stuff inside last longer  glad to be of some help


Thanks again for the tips! I have yet to buy kongs. I don't think I've encountered them before (Googling them now haha), but I do hope they have them in the pet stores here. I feel they'll come in really handy in getting the puppies to stop chewing on other things, even for just a while.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is a little update in case any of you are interested:

We took them to the vet and it turns out that those little gags were coughing, and they sneeze a lot too. The vet said it could be because of their nibbling and they may have swallowed/inhaled small stuff. They weren't given the 5-in-1 vaccine yet because of that, but they had their second deworming. Then she said that we should clean their ears around twice a week using cotton buds, and she even demonstrated it on one of my pups and she went in so deep. I was just surprised by this because I have read stuff online about cleaning dog ears and people almost always say DON'T use a cotton bud/q-tip and just clean the flap. But the vet said that it won't damage anythings because the shape of the canal is bent or something. I know I probably shouldn't be questioning the vet, but it's like I find so many contradictory "facts" and tips about puppies that I don't know what to do anymore. But I think for now I'll just follow the vet's advice.

Also, we have started feeding them in separate bowls. My mom doesn't find it necessary to feed them on different times... though I think it's easier to potty train them separately when they have different meal schedules. Also I put them inside their own crate when they are sleeping and leave the door unlocked so that they get used to the smell and feel. Sometimes they go out but I just put them back in until they settle down (only to find that they come out again once I turn my back!). Anyway, thanks again to all who responded for your helpful advice!


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Willowy said:


> You can cook their food if you want. I'm not sure of the meat safety in the Philippines so it might be better that way. Never feed cooked bones though. The biggest thing about a homemade diet is that you need to provide the proper amount of calcium---not too much and not too little.
> 
> Raw chicken (or rabbit or cavy---small animals) bones can be used as a calcium source, or a human calcium supplement or ground-up eggshells. But they definitely need calcium! And if you don't give them liver and kidney (and other organ meats), you'll need to provide a vitamin source. A human multivitamin can be used, but you need to get the amounts correct. Like I said, making a separate thread about it in the food section will get you more replies on that particular subject. Here's one site that discusses a homecooked diet, but I don't know if you can get human-grade bonemeal: http://www.dogcathomeprepareddiet.com/index.htm
> 
> Rice isn't very nutritious for dogs. It can be used to help them feel full, but there aren't a lot of the nutrients that dogs need in it. Meat is what's really nutritious. So try for more meat than rice.


Oops, I think I missed this comment. Thanks a lot for the advice and for the site! Looks really helpful. Thanks again!!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It's good for them to have their own bowls and crates. It's also okay for them to be fed at the same time. 
If you wanted, you could even feed them in their crate to build a positive association with it.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> It's good for them to have their own bowls and crates. It's also okay for them to be fed at the same time.
> If you wanted, you could even feed them in their crate to build a positive association with it.


I'll try that, though I think their bowls are too big because they're adult-sized while their crates are puppy size. Thanks!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

The vets I worked for always said to never use a q-tip in a dog's ear. We always instructed to fill the ear canal with ear cleaning solution, squish the base of the ear around to loosen up debris (like from the outside you grab the base of the ear and kind of massage it - I can take a video or something if that doesn't make sense!), and then wipe it out with a cloth or a gauze pad - something that won't disintegrate in the ear. Of course they tend to shake first and you end up covered in ear cleaner! But then you wipe whatever is left out.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> The vets I worked for always said to never use a q-tip in a dog's ear. We always instructed to fill the ear canal with ear cleaning solution, squish the base of the ear around to loosen up debris (like from the outside you grab the base of the ear and kind of massage it - I can take a video or something if that doesn't make sense!), and then wipe it out with a cloth or a gauze pad - something that won't disintegrate in the ear. Of course they tend to shake first and you end up covered in ear cleaner! But then you wipe whatever is left out.


I have also read people saying never to use q-tips so I'm quite confused now. When we asked how deep we should go, she even said go deep until we couldn't go any deeper! I was so worried. But she's the vet, so I just went with the advice. When I tried it, my pup squirmed a bit but I managed to finish cleaning her ear (I got a lot of dirt!) and it didn't seem to hurt, she just shook her head like she was trying to get something off.

The vet also recommended a solution. She said it's better to use it, but it wasn't totally necessary (when she cleaned my dog she didn't use any). And yes, I understand massaging the base of the ear, the vet also told us to do that, so no need for a video hehe! Anyway, thank you for your response!


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

To future viewers of this post, I have another concern that I would like to ask for your help with!

My vet gave Immunol, medicine for their immune system so that they will be prepared for their 5-in-1 vaccine. But they hate it so much. Actually, I think they FEAR it now. I give it to them via syringe, but they back away and when we hold them they squeal and cry and turn their heads. I know that they will not always like the medicine we give, but I fear that they will think it is a punishment and it may traumatize them (their resistance is EXTREME). Every time they see a syringe they back away now. Also, they get tired and fall asleep afterwards. What's happening??


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know much about the medicine itself but start associating the syringe with a treat so syringe is a good thing  it may take awhile but they will soon see medicine time as treat time too though I'm sure no dog likes getting medicine I know I hated eye drops when I was a kid (think of it like that). Maybe all that struggling tires them out? they are puppies and they do sleep quite a bit (like more than 12 hours a day)


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> I don't know much about the medicine itself but start associating the syringe with a treat so syringe is a good thing  it may take awhile but they will soon see medicine time as treat time too though I'm sure no dog likes getting medicine I know I hated eye drops when I was a kid (think of it like that). Maybe all that struggling tires them out? they are puppies and they do sleep quite a bit (like more than 12 hours a day)


I'm not sure if I can already give the treats because they are still so young? We have actually given them medicine (scour) before through syringe as well, and we are currently giving them multivitamins aside from the immunol, through syringe too. They actually liked both the scour and multivitamins, so I'm thinking it was just the taste of the medicine. But their reaction is so extreme that I'm thinking it's more than that. But thank you for the advice! When I get treats, I'll use it to make them like the medicine.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

They're fine to have treats. Little pieces of baked/boiled chicken would be a good thing to start with. Treat them when the syringe is near, treat them right after the medicine is over, then go have a play time.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

dogbones28 said:


> I'm not sure if I can already give the treats because they are still so young? We have actually given them medicine (scour) before through syringe as well, and we are currently giving them multivitamins aside from the immunol, through syringe too. They actually liked both the scour and multivitamins, so I'm thinking it was just the taste of the medicine. But their reaction is so extreme that I'm thinking it's more than that. But thank you for the advice! When I get treats, I'll use it to make them like the medicine.


 you could use kibble for treats (treats just means something they really like and would do something for) and you just give a little bit to show them they did something good. maybe they don't like the taste but if it's for their own good I wouldn't worry too much about their reaction unless they start getting diarrhea and stop eating/drinking. Then I would be concerned


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you both for your suggestions. Can canned wet puppy food work as treat too? For a short time I tried that by putting some on a plastic spoon, but it's too tedious to keep getting from the can. If not, I guess I can use the dry dog food we feed our older dog. It hasn't had any side effects so I think the medicine's fine (I thought we might have gotten the wrong one or something haha)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

dogbones28 said:


> Thank you both for your suggestions. Can canned wet puppy food work as treat too? For a short time I tried that by putting some on a plastic spoon, but it's too tedious to keep getting from the can. If not, I guess I can use the dry dog food we feed our older dog. It hasn't had any side effects so I think the medicine's fine (I thought we might have gotten the wrong one or something haha)


 Sure, some dogs are food motivated and some dogs are toy motivated  so sometimes people praise their dogs with toys instead


----------



## My BFF Pet (Jul 29, 2013)

You've gotten some really good advice. I just want to add, to help house train your puppies take them out every half hour for the first couple of weeks while they are awake and as soon as they wake up or after they eat. Tell them "go potty" or what ever phrase you want to use, when they potty praise them with a happy voice and hugs. That way they will learn to relieve themselves whenever you want them to on command, which is usually as soon as they go outside before playing. If they do urinate outside you can allow them to play inside or outside. If they don't urinate after a few minutes of being outside, take them back inside and put them in their crates for a short time, then try again. 
As they get older you can gradually decrease how often you need to take them outside. Never punish them for an accident in the house, if you didn't see them "going" don't say anything, just pick them up and put them outside. Dogs want to please and as they get older they learn what pleases their owners so always praising for good behavior works best. Never strike your dogs, it only teaches them to fear your hands and hide from you. When your puppies learn their names always praise them when they come to you when called, sometimes give them a treat for coming to you, make coming to you a pleasant experience and they will always come when called. Never call your dog to punish him.

When you want them to know that you do not like the behavior you are witnessing (like urinating inside, chewing on a shoe etc.) say "NO!!!!" in a very sharp voice and remove the dog or item from the area, and redirect his attention to something he is allowed to do. 
The first few months with a new puppy is hard work but it will go by quickly and it is well worth the time.


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

My BFF Pet said:


> You've gotten some really good advice. I just want to add, to help house train your puppies take them out every half hour for the first couple of weeks while they are awake and as soon as they wake up or after they eat. Tell them "go potty" or what ever phrase you want to use, when they potty praise them with a happy voice and hugs. That way they will learn to relieve themselves whenever you want them to on command, which is usually as soon as they go outside before playing. If they do urinate outside you can allow them to play inside or outside. If they don't urinate after a few minutes of being outside, take them back inside and put them in their crates for a short time, then try again.
> As they get older you can gradually decrease how often you need to take them outside. Never punish them for an accident in the house, if you didn't see them "going" don't say anything, just pick them up and put them outside. Dogs want to please and as they get older they learn what pleases their owners so always praising for good behavior works best. Never strike your dogs, it only teaches them to fear your hands and hide from you. When your puppies learn their names always praise them when they come to you when called, sometimes give them a treat for coming to you, make coming to you a pleasant experience and they will always come when called. Never call your dog to punish him.
> 
> When you want them to know that you do not like the behavior you are witnessing (like urinating inside, chewing on a shoe etc.) say "NO!!!!" in a very sharp voice and remove the dog or item from the area, and redirect his attention to something he is allowed to do.
> The first few months with a new puppy is hard work but it will go by quickly and it is well worth the time.


Thanks a lot for all the tips!! I will definitely keep them in mind


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dogbones28 said:


> Here is a little update in case any of you are interested:
> 
> We took them to the vet and it turns out that those little gags were coughing, and they sneeze a lot too. The vet said it could be because of their nibbling and they may have swallowed/inhaled small stuff. They weren't given the 5-in-1 vaccine yet because of that, but they had their second deworming. Then she said that we should clean their ears around twice a week using cotton buds, and she even demonstrated it on one of my pups and she went in so deep. I was just surprised by this because I have read stuff online about cleaning dog ears and people almost always say DON'T use a cotton bud/q-tip and just clean the flap. But the vet said that it won't damage anythings because the shape of the canal is bent or something. I know I probably shouldn't be questioning the vet, but it's like I find so many contradictory "facts" and tips about puppies that I don't know what to do anymore. But I think for now I'll just follow the vet's advice.
> 
> Also, we have started feeding them in separate bowls. My mom doesn't find it necessary to feed them on different times... though I think it's easier to potty train them separately when they have different meal schedules. Also I put them inside their own crate when they are sleeping and leave the door unlocked so that they get used to the smell and feel. Sometimes they go out but I just put them back in until they settle down (only to find that they come out again once I turn my back!). Anyway, thanks again to all who responded for your helpful advice!


I answered on your other post .... am just now seeing this one.  I see that you have gotten much good advice so far.

What an adorable crew!


----------



## dogbones28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> I answered on your other post .... am just now seeing this one.  I see that you have gotten much good advice so far.
> 
> What an adorable crew!


Yes, everyone's been so helpful! I am currently loving this forum 
Thanks for your answer! I'll reply there


----------

